# Shed blade



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol the old stuff works best, make sure it's not stripping the too coat. The tools that are quality enough to last 25 years are always great, we had a Oster undercoat rake, stainless steal, I think my parents still have it, I have a new one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I know had dogs a long time, I must have put it up at some point ,in the past, it works great.


----------

